# Hairspring/Balance wheel



## Gordo (Jan 17, 2017)

How can I find out which balance wheel and hairspring I need.Hairspring does not look too healthy. Waiting for keys to arrive to wind up watch to check if it runs.

Gordo


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Gordo said:


> How can I find out which balance wheel and hairspring I need.Hairspring does not look too healthy. Waiting for keys to arrive to wind up watch to check if it runs.
> 
> Gordo


 You need to know the make of the movement and the calibre and go from there really


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

If you have any luck, can you post here, as I'm on the look out for similar for an1904 pocket watch I have. Think that the pin which strikes the pallets has broken off of the base of the balance wheel. Hoping to find a 'spare or repair' equivalent movement as a donor but no luck as yet.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for reply Andy. chris I will let you know if I have any luck.


----------

